# Hand tool adaptation for disabled



## woundedthumb (Mar 9, 2011)

Greetings
Im a vol. at my local VA. I work with other disbled vets in our art class. as we get deeper into woodcarving Ive noticed a need for more larger handles, velcro locks around hands etc. I have asked the Job Accomidation Network (great federal disability clearing house), they helped me with supports for heavier power tools at home. Now as more TBI (tramatic Brain Injury) vets come its more of a priority.
They have found Art Therapy is an amazingly effective way to deal with PTSD etc.
Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Best Lew Poorman (woundedthumb)


----------



## kenaucre (Sep 11, 2015)

I love it, and would love to chat. Please PM me, as I have a project that could benefit the vets you're working with.

Ken


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Lew, thanks for what you do. Taking care of my wounded comrades is truly admirable. God Bless You.


----------



## torpidihummer (Apr 29, 2013)

I am a Korean War Disabled Veteran and when I was flown back to the States and admitted to
Oak Noll Navel Hospital. Once I became ambulatory I was referred the Physical Therapy where
the taught me how to carve leather. Believe me this was the best thing that ever happened to
me, after carving many leather projects, I was amazed how well my recovery went. Many years 
later I discovered that wood carving and leather carving worked on the same principals of which
I have been enjoying ever since then. So Lew I applaud you for your work with these great men
of courage.
Oscar


----------



## woundedthumb (Mar 9, 2011)

PLEASE forgive me for the late replies. Ive been in and out of VA (Pgh, PA) for a bit. And the "in-between" times thhis time didnt get much carving done. The Docs think thats over.
Generally- I found a copy of a two page spead on setting up a workshop for folks in wheelchairs, I hope I didnt leave it in Pgh. The folks from CARVING (I think) included an article on hope art in particular and carving in particular can slow or inhibit the progression of Parkensons. Will post citstion. Also, cant remember source, will post an amazing article on blind carvers. The most amazing resource is JAN, the govt. funded Job Accomidation Network in WVA, they are the gold standard of how the govt can help and do it right.
The man who ownes the Woodcraft store in the Harrisburg PA area is also a physical therapist, Ive seen some amazing hints he has made. I need to also follow up with him.
Thanks Lew


----------

